# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG 1.0.65.0

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG 1.0.65.0 Update - Easy Partions SCRIPT Tools, SAMSUNG* *Easy-JTAG 1.0.65.0 Update - Easy Partions SCRIPT Tools,SAMSUNG  
New phone added:
 - support Samsung GT-i8160P (Read/Write/OneClick REPAIR)  
EASY-PARTITIONS SCRIPTS CHANGES.  Now you can READ/WRITE EFS or other partitions for most of phones without touch boot. 
Many users ask us about possibility own rpc files, they want play with partitions. 
So we research this very simple way for play with partitions.  We will add GUI for this soon but for now: 
We have added new function - AUTO creating READ/Write script.
How this work?  1. If you have phone not supported by easy-jtag and if you have connect this phone like other model you can:
    - Read full dump. 
    - create own files for repair + main you can choise what partitions will be included. 
2. For creating read/write script and choise partition you just need run one of this scripts:  
    - Show_Partitions_EMMC_GPT
    - Show_Partitions_EMMC_MBR
    - Show_Partitions_EMMC_PIT
3. If phone file system supported you will see:
    - list of partiion, adress or partitions, lengh
    - will be created read partition script.
    - will be cteated write partiion script.
4. Now you can edit this 2 files, you need do this becouse created script included all available partitions,
  some of them like userdata - very big size and no need for boot repair,
  for disable any partition just need use # before read/write command.   
   For most of phones just need read this partitions: sbl1, sbl2, sbl3,aboot,rpm,tz
   Some new phones need also: sbl1, sbl2, sbl3,aboot,rpm,tz,modemst1,modemst2,efs,recovery,f  ota 
   if you understand you can easy enable disable EFS in your script if you want rewrite imei etc.
  + if you just rewrite EFS - you can repair modem null/null samsung phones(if phone have efs damaged) 
    IF YOU WANT JUST FLASH EFS, choise only EFS partition. 
5. Script for 1phone type should be in same directory so best way - create directory like: GT-XXXX and put inside scripts. 
HERE you can find thread with step by step manual how create repair one click files for GT-I9195 with and without EFS.*  *TUTORIAL HOW USE PARTITION SCRIPTS:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *EASY-JTAG - make boot repair EASY*

----------

